# Gran Torino 1911?



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

My son and I saw Gran Torino last night. There is something frightening about looking down the barrel of a .45 pointed at you as it was in the movie. That hole looked huge!!!

What type of 1911 did he use in the movie?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Being he was a Korean War vet it was probably a Colt 1911 A1


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Gran_torino


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

I heard this was a good movie. I think I'll have to check it out.


----------



## comp^2 (Mar 25, 2008)

It was excellent....definitely worth watching.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

It did not end anywhere like I thought it would......


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> http://www.imfdb.org/index.php?title=Gran_torino


Thanks Bruce.


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

I just watched it tonight. Great freakin movie. And yeah, I was pretty surprised by the ending too.


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

The movie kicked ass, better ending than I was assuming.


----------

